# الصدأ الجلفاني وخشونه سطح المعدن



## albaghdady78 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*سؤالي الى الاساتذه الافاضل 

1 . هل الصدأ الجلفاني يسبب خشونه في سطح المعدن؟
2. ماهو تـأثير خشونه السطح على الصدأ الجلفاني ؟

وان امكن ارسال شرح او مصادر في هذا المجال وبارك الله بكم ؟*​


----------

